# Springadors!



## keeperscottage (7 August 2010)

Our old gun dog trainer, Stan Close, died last week. He knew how ill he was a gave his remaining dogs to good homes. One, a Springer called Tracker, was given to his dog trainer successor - a perfect home for him! However, Tracker managed to accidentally mate with  new dog trainer's black lab and pups were born a few days ago resulting in eight Springador pups (seven surviving). Because Stan was such a wonderful old boy, I'd love one of his dog's pups, but can anyone out there tell me about Springadors, please!!!  Photos would be especially welcome! Incidentally, I have three manic Springers, a laid back Goldie, and an adorably dopey Large Munsterlander.


----------



## ofcourseyoucan (7 August 2010)

mongrel puppies. but could be useful and clever! i really cant buy this springador/labradoodle/etc. cross breds are mongrels usually cos the breeder cant register the pups KC cos the bitch has bred too many litters so they decide to cross breed and still expect to make money on what they think might be a designer cross.. not on im my opinion. however accidents do happen. you will get a springy jumpy speedy greedy thief!


----------



## MurphysMinder (7 August 2010)

Neighbours have a springer x lab.  They took her on at 9 months old becaue her previous owner couldn't cope with her, she is a gorgeous little dog but a bit of a nightmare.  She has one ambition in life, to escape and go hunting, their property is like Fort Knox know but she still appears in the fields behind us, or worse, on the road, occasionally. The problem with this sort of cross is you never know which parent they are going to take after, she is springer size and build but has a lab head and is all black, I have seen others of the cross that are like labs with springer ears and colouring.  If you are used to manic springers you would probably cope fine with one, but I don't think they are a dog for everyone.


----------



## Scranny_Ann (7 August 2010)

They may be 'Mongrels' but IMO they are the most useful mongrel going!!  We have several on the shoot and are all lovely!!!  Lok mostly like a lab but stockier and with more hair!  

Very clever - seem to have the steady thinking methodical brain of a lab and then 'get up and go' of a springer!  

I would have one put it that way!  (unlike a labradoodle!!)


----------



## stargirl88 (7 August 2010)

There was a post not long ago about this mix I think?? Have a look back because I think there was a gorgeous photo too! I've never met one before but I can imagine it'd be a crazy little ball of energy (with a greedy side)!


----------



## jack9 (7 August 2010)

mines a springer x collie and is nuts...

she chases things has a **** recall, but one of the most loyal dogs i have ever owned.

i have had collies before her but i think the cross (albeit accidental) is a lovely one,, shes a nervy thing wit strangers and in straneg places (collie?) but that butt never stops wagging (springer)...

so you will find good and bad traits in the cross... if you can handle the bad of both then you can deal with a springer x lab....

p.s person a few posts above is right - they are muts!1..... anything more than £50 for a pup your being ripped off imo....
seeing as it was an accident............

mine was £50, best money i hav eever spent


----------



## springer1021 (7 August 2010)

I've got Springers and have also had labradors and think they would be a fantastic mix.  The brains of a labrador the get up go of a springer, both breeds have good temperments and are loyal.


----------



## s4sugar (7 August 2010)

Wood green have a  5 1/2 month springer x weimeraner up for adoption!


----------



## keeperscottage (8 August 2010)

I'm going to see the pups next week and I'm VERYtempted but I'd still like to know more from people who own one and, so far, no-one's sent me a photo!!!


----------



## stargirl88 (8 August 2010)

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=386334
there you are!
Dont bother reading the whole thread, it digresses a bit


----------



## CAYLA (8 August 2010)

We have had our fair share through our rescue, all under a year, very high enery (the reason they where handed in) all bouncy, happy, we sent all our off to the prison service as sniffers, bar one which went to one of the vets, she loves him to death but has huge recall issues with him, obs they are a mix of 2 workers so will need the usual training, not a breed I would have but will makenice enough pets/working dogs.


----------



## keeperscottage (9 August 2010)

Thank you, stargirl88 - it looks just like a Springer!


----------



## appylass (9 August 2010)

I have a springer x lab, and know several others. I can't seem to get Photobucket to work today or I'd post some pictures. If you want to pm me your email I'll send some that way. My boy is wonderful, without doubt my one in a lifetime dog. He's clever and energetic without being bonkers, very biddable and trainable, equally happy coming out on long rides with the horse or spending a quiet day at home. I would definitely have another.


----------



## Puppy (9 August 2010)

Scranny_Ann said:



			They may be 'Mongrels' but IMO they are the most useful mongrel going!!  We have several on the shoot and are all lovely!!!  Lok mostly like a lab but stockier and with more hair!  

Very clever - seem to have the steady thinking methodical brain of a lab and then 'get up and go' of a springer!  

I would have one put it that way!  (unlike a labradoodle!!)


Click to expand...

/\ /\ /\ I completely agree  

I love the spaniel x lab mixes we get out with the shoot, which is funny as I'd never consider a pure lab. They are all fab dogs and I'd love one


----------



## keeperscottage (10 August 2010)

I've PMd you!


----------



## keeperscottage (10 August 2010)

Going to look at the puppies.......think we've already made up our minds, though! Could well be posting some puppy pics in the not too distant future! Thank you everyone for your posts! It's the old gun dog trainer's funeral on Thursday, which I know will be very well attended (one "old boy" from the group asked about dress code - should we go "tweeded up"????!!!! Then he asked whether we should all bring our dogs along.........!!).


----------



## Scranny_Ann (11 August 2010)

keeperscottage said:



			(one "old boy" from the group asked about dress code - should we go "tweeded up"????!!!! Then he asked whether we should all bring our dogs along.........!!).
		
Click to expand...


all jokes aside - i can't think of anything more fitting and respectful to his memory!! 


Good luck with the pup, don't foget to take your camera!!


----------



## Spudlet (11 August 2010)

Something similar happened at a funeral recently, which I thought was lovely http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/10450783


----------



## MurphysMinder (11 August 2010)

Good luck with the pup.  I know of funerals where dogs have attended, I think it is a lovely idea personally.

Ets. Spudlet, that video clip made me quite emotional, but had to smile at the Leonbergers all over the place and the collie at the end doing perfect heelwork!


----------



## keeperscottage (13 August 2010)

After collecting my flowers from the florist (a stunning "Countryman's Tribute" - a trug filled with wild flowers, white roses, lavender, ivy, teasels, thistles, little conkers in their green spikey shells and even a tiny earthenware flowerpot with a conker in it!) I drove off to the Cambridge Crematorium, about half an hour's drive away.........and got stuck in a MEGA traffic jam for over twenty minutes........and arrived just as the service ended!!!! Large turn-out for old Stan and he apparently had a good send off, and I then drove off with everyone to the reception at his favourite watering-hole, The Woodman. I was so disappointed to miss the eulogy because I would have loved to hear about the early life of this lovely old man who understood dogs so well. End of an era! At least I managed to secure a Springador puppy (even though my daughter and I haven't seen them yet!) which, being the accidental offspring of Stan's young Springer will give us something to remember him by for hopefully many years to come! Watch out for photos!


----------

